# Age to Neuter?



## Inziladun

Hey, I'm trying to decide when to neuter my pup. The vet said 4 to 6 but that just seems so young to neuter. I definitely want my dog fixed, I don't plan to breed him or anything like that, I'm just trying to find out when exactly would be the best time to do it.

My two main concerns is one: him filling out all the way. Not sure if this is justified, but I want to make sure he fills out and gets that nice manly look(lol.) And two: waiting too long whereas he starts exhibiting some undesirable behaviors (such as marking territory, humping, and typical boy stuff.) I know these are all correctable, but if possible it'd be nice to avoid it altogether.

Hoping I could strike a nice happy medium here, I just want the best for my pup.


----------



## Raziel

HELLO! My boy is 13 months & intact! No problems so far.
I am not breeding him either, I just wanted him to grow properly.
I will be neutering him around 5 to 8 years of age.
Just google "neutering pros & cons."
GOOD LUCK with your boy!!!


----------



## pupresq

Here is a recent similar thread that might help:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1334487


----------



## mjbgsd

I'd do it between 2-3 years at the earliest.


----------



## Inziladun

My mom seems to have a heart attack if I even suggest the idea of waiting til he's 2 to neuter. I'm more open to the idea, but I never have had to deal with an unneutered dog before. Mom seems to think the dog will have a huge urge to roam, hump, be more dog-aggressive and just overall will be a bigger handful if I wait too long to neuter him.

What do you guys think about this? Will the dog be a bigger hassle if I choose to wait until he's older to neuter?


----------



## StGeorgeK9

Actually, regardless of when the dog is neutered, he shouldnt be allowed the opportunity to just roam. Some males get much more dog on dog aggressive, some dont, it depends on the dog, the socialization and the training. IMO.


----------



## selzer

I agree with Betsy.


----------



## kkalligher

I have always neutered when my animals were young (under 6 mos). I have always had problems with them; some significant. I currently have an intact 13 month male GSD. He is developing perfectly and I have no social issues. I will not neuter him; ever. He is, by far, the most well adjusted and perfectly proportioned dog I have ever owned and the only one I have not neutered.


----------



## IllinoisNative

^^^When you say your other dogs had problems because of being neutered, are you talking about behavior problems or health problems? 

Because I have two males who were both neutered at six months. I rescued them as puppies and it was required as part of the adoption and I haven't had any behavior problems with them at all. They are good with dogs, cats, kids. They get along with male and female dogs. I haven't had any dominance issues with them because I am the pack leader and they know it. They've never had a fight with other dogs or each other. They are seven and four years old and I've had them both since 9/10 weeks old. I socialized the heck out of them. 

If you're talking about health issues, you may have a point...lol. Mine both have allergies. One with food and the other to life. Heh. I've dealt with hemotomas, chronic skin infections, back problems, etc. Although, I'm not sure that has anything to do with whether they were neutered or not. Don't know.


----------



## triordan

dresden was 10 months old when we had him neutered, he was pretty filled out already and big~


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My guys is currently 10 months old and to be perfectly honest, I am not sure if I am going to neuter him or not.

I am not going to breed him but the benefits of leaving him intact seem to out weigh the reasons for neutering.

If I did want to stop his reproduction organs than I would opt for a vasectamy (sp?) instead.

Research both before you talk to your mom and this way you are going to her informed. 

Good luck!


----------



## kelso

We just neutered Kelso at 3.5 yrs old. We didn't have any issues with him or anything before, he is still the EXACT same dog as before we neutered him  Just thought I would throw that out there, in the back of my mind I think really did think he was going to change or something, nope :thumbup:


----------



## hunnefeld1

I had my GSD neutered at 6 months. He's almost 10 months now, he hasn't lost any of his playfulness at all. He did stop humping all the time. I honestly don't see any real difference between how he acts now and how he was before he got fixed. I also have my dog extremely socialized, so he has no aggression problems. He will spend between 2-4 hours a day at a dog park or going for runs with me. Rocco is still growing and is starting to fill out. So in my opinion getting the dog fixed at 6 months isn't to early, but this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never neutered a dog but
if i did i would wait untill
he's 2 years old.


----------



## Ryan_Wicklund

Sounds like 6 months, 2 years and never are the best times to neuter 
I'm in the midst of this debate right now. My boys are 8 months and very well adjusted and behaved. We've had no behavioral problems and they are very socialized with people and other dogs. My wife and my mom are pressuring to neuter soon, but I want to wait until 2 years. What is the most compelling argument for waiting longer?


----------



## Stosh

My vet wants me to wait until Stosh is 16-18 mos at least, but before 2 yrs. She believes that the dog benefits from the hormones for muscular and skeletal development. In her opinion, neutering after 2 yrs comes with some potential complications. He just turned 12 mos and I haven't had any problems at all, so I'm definitely going to wait.


----------



## bunchoberrys

I had Kane neutered at 12 months. No problems health wise. He has filled out quite well. As you can see, he is still quite "the manly" looking dog even at 90lbs.:wub:


----------



## RubyTuesday

Djibouti is 3 & intact. I'd initially planned to wait until 2 per his breeder's recommendations, but he's so ever loving sweeet & easy, I've decided to keep him intact. He's not permitted outside unattended to prevent any fence jumping in the pursuit of hot bitches. I'm not going to breed him, I just think it's probably beneficial to keep him natural. My vet is supportive of my decision, but then he's never cared for early speutering.

IF there was any chance of him hooking up with an intact bitch, he'd either be neutered or get a vasectomy. My Siberian Husky from years back was an escape artist. IF I had it to do over with him, I'd still have him neutered. IF I ever again get a Sibe, I'll probably opt for either neutering or a vasectomy b/c they're notorious escape artists & even though I've Husky proofed my place, I wouldn't take a chance with one of those canine Hoiudinis. I've known waaay too many Husky owners who *thought* they'd escaped proofed their house, yards, kennels only to be proven wrong...sometimes again & again.


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag is 16 months and intact. I see no reason to neuter at this time. I *may* in the future to show him and for an incoming female pup, but if I get a male, I will not be neutering him.

He's healthy, doesn't mark, doesn't hump,_loves _*all *other dogs, and doesn't "roam". His recall is great.


----------



## Samba

Neutering is not a magic behavior fixer. 

I wouldn't neuter until the growth plates have fused. Xrayed my boy recently and his were not completely fused at 17 months. I have no plans to neuter him though. 

He doesn't roam, hump or mark.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

It depends on what YOU as an owner feels comfortable with doing.

Tanner is about to be 5 years old and is neutered. My family and I got him at the shelter and he was fixed. He is quite manly, and you can tell which is the girl and which is the boy when you see my dogs. He is healthy, playful, doesn't roam(and never will), doesn't mark, doesn't hump. No plans to breed him. I will more than likely neuter any future males I get.

But alot of the issues associated with certain behaviors can be corrected. Its ultimately your decision. Every dog is different, but I would wait until he is 1 1/2 to 2 years old.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Well I personally don't neuter males and have NEVER had a dog that humped, marked, roamed, or was aggressive. However, if neutering is important to you 18-24 months is the consensus on a good time. They are done growing for the most part at this point


----------



## vicky2200

Ive never had any problems with my males growing properly and I neutered them early. My mixed breed grew to be a solid 90lbs at his best, and is now 145lbs, overweight. Our other males also did not have any problem achieving optimal weight. If your dog is dominant, humping will occur even if they are fixed. As for marking, we had a male that was never neutered and he never did that. I think its more about how well you train them and their personalities.


----------



## ilovware

Is there any truth that when neutered, a shepherd becomes very rounded like a pig?


----------



## msvette2u

No. 
Over feeding and lack of exercise makes them "very rounded like a pig". That can happen to any dog that is over fed and not exercised, as well as humans


----------

